# Last Ditch attempt for Help with Schools/Areas PLEASE x



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All... 
This is how it is and its doing me head in- We are moving over to Dubai within next 4 months, we are over next month to see Villas and Schools.. We have applied for Kings School and DESS for our 9 year old , but it seems that everytime I browse the web ..more schools that I have not heard off pop up !!, and I am worried that we may be missing some good ones. So I am asking for ONE LAST TIME ..promise ! for recomendations on Primary schools following the British Curriculum , ... The ones that are spinning around my head apart from the 2 already mentioned are Greenfield, Jebel Ali, Gems Wellington (international & Primary ??!!) SAFA, DBS...& Repton , I think we should apply/visit maybe another 2 to give us a chance of gettting him in one - , and I need to register quick.

Bearing in mind that I think we shall mainly be looking at housing in the Arabian Ranches / or Greens - Views on these too????

Thank you * Thank you * Thank you ! 
x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you mean Greens (load of apartments off SZR or Green Community (Villa's out in the "country"? Cos they're totally different places, depending on where you decide to live, would depend (for me) on which school you go for, apparently there's some good ones in Green Community mrbig is the expert on such green matters...

Don't underestimate junior's travelling time, it's better (IMHO) to look at a school relatively close to your home.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

You mean green community right? Greens is diffrent area of town.
I am very happy with Greenfield community school, so I am a bit biased. I would also suggest wellington as I have heard good things about them. Green community is a great place to raise a kid, Arabian ranches is too but I prefer GC. And greenfield is less than 5 minutes drive, and thats with community traffic. You will be very happy here, no worries.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I can also get you the number to the addmissions director for greenfield community if you need it. I know they have spots for all grades.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

mrbig said:


> I can also get you the number to the addmissions director for greenfield community if you need it. I know they have spots for all grades.


Hi again MR Big, yes that would be helpful if you could, - I just want to give Daniel the best chance, ! And I am wondering when the cut off enrolement date would be (for next year)??
Think we will look at the GCW then.... do you know the best place to start for house search..Dubizzle??

*THANKS AGAIN *


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

you want to speak to a Mrs Gill, Tel: +971 4 885 6600
She would have the right answer about the cuttoff date.
On housing. Is your husbands company going to give him a relocation specialist? If so they will do everything for you, you just tell them where. If not then yes dubizzle is a good start. Google is your friend so try some searches on greencommunity properties to let. If you want when you arrive I can show you my villa so you can get a feel for what its like. I also have two other villas that I rent out that I can ask the renters if they would allow you to check out those villas as they are the family villas, just for a diffrent view from a 1 story 4500sqft to 2 story 8000sqft.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi, 

I am just back to UK after a go-see in Dubai. I am moving with my family from UK(kids will be 7 & 9) in May. 

Schooling from my eyes so far: I have heard great things about the Regent school but were unable to visit them this trip, the same with Dubai British school ( an extablished school that would not permit us to a tour outside of those that are timetabled). - We did visit the Dubai International Academy (IB curriculum), in the Meadows which was lovely and in a seemingly convenient area to reach from Arabian Ranches, The Meadows, Springs etc (Emirates Hills area). I have also spoken to some who have praised the Greenfield school in GC. 

We also visited the Wellington International and were very impressed, and so were our kids. The only drawback is that it is situated immediately next to the Sheikh Zayed main highway.

Housing - we were only looking at Villas, however there are some real bargains in great areas for apartments: - The possible cost and range of value for money for Villas was an eye opener. 
Arabian Ranches is a pretty large community with some great 4 & 5 bed properties (range from AED 170K to AED 290K per month). If you don't go to JESS school then it can apparently take 10 to 15 minutes just to exit the community. - However we are still considering properties there. 
Emirates Hills is another large community with some nice 3 bed properties in the Springs, and not so nice 4 beds in the Meadows.
Jumeirah islands is lovely if you can afford it (large 4 beds for around AED300k per month, all with a private pool. 
My favourite was Victory Hills area, however no British school or community pool yet, so quite a compromise if chosen.
In the local areas (outside the communities), you can get great value for money, however it depends on whether you wish to go that route or choose the "western bubble" (sic) communities, that we are favouring.

One place we did not go to was GC, which I now regret. It looks great and I have heard good things. The only negative I have heard is that it is off a very large roundabout and next to the main road en route to the free trade zone, so there are lots of large lorries moving around, and beleive me, the driving isn't too great out there. 

Overall we are planning to have some compromises, but are keen, at first, to move to a community rather than a local area. - Hope this helps - take care........


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

B-Bear said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> One place we did not go to was GC, which I now regret. It looks great and I have heard good things. The only negative I have heard is that it is off a very large roundabout and next to the main road en route to the free trade zone, so there are lots of large lorries moving around, and beleive me, the driving isn't too great out there.
> ...


They are almost done building a giant sky bridge that will clear all the traffic at that round a bout. You should really check out GC, I think you will be very happy. good luck on the move


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

170K-200K AED PER MONTH???????????? You're kidding right?? I thought the rental pricing in Dubai was yearly??



B-Bear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just back to UK after a go-see in Dubai. I am moving with my family from UK(kids will be 7 & 9) in May.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Made a simple enough mistake, those prices are on par with the prices for a year.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah he ment yearly not monthly.. settle down bro lol. breeeaaaath


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, ouch! and Sorry! - yes, meant per year. whoops!...............and thanks MrBig for info on the new "flyover", I will definitely plan a visit to GC.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you - sounds good, I will definatley visit GC and apply for the school there too, and also view AR and Kings .... I hopefully depending on the school which Daniel gets into we can find a villa not to far from it.. I also have a 2 and half year old which I want to get into a Nursery and I know theres one too on GC. 

I suppose you just don't know what will feel right until you get there!

Thanks very much , its really appreciated.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

B-Bear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just back to UK after a go-see in Dubai. I am moving with my family from UK(kids will be 7 & 9) in May.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this has been really helpful, so what and where did you decide on?

I am thinking on the same lines as you in that I am looking for a"western bubble" community where other familes and young children reside and play.... and that its not tooooo far from the school - its just knowing where to start ? and not wasting time on the ones that are not suitable, that you need to know.. 
So when are you moving?? - and Good Luck with it all x


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

mrbig said:


> You mean green community right? Greens is diffrent area of town.
> I am very happy with Greenfield community school, so I am a bit biased. I would also suggest wellington as I have heard good things about them. Green community is a great place to raise a kid, Arabian ranches is too but I prefer GC. And greenfield is less than 5 minutes drive, and thats with community traffic. You will be very happy here, no worries.


Hi again 

Probably a stupid question , but there is GEMS Wellington International and GEMS Wellington Primary, they both seem to accomadate year 5 ... whats the difference apart from the size?.. or am I missing something obvious?


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

We will be moving over in May. We'd like to live in Jumeirah Islands, which is conveniently situated between many schools, however it is looking like our budget will not stretch to this area. I am quite sure that we will end up in Arabian Ranches, Victory Heights or Green Community. However we still need to visit Green community. 

On the school front, I expect we will be deciding between Wellington Intl (excellent Curriculum being British with sixth form years doing IB - same as JESS), Dubai British School, Dubai Intl Academy or Greenfield. - Wellington is top of the list even though it is the most inconveniently situated. - we'd prefer to stick to British Curriculum for the early and middle years.

Our visit agenda for housing and schools was planned by a relocation partner, however even though we specified areas and schools prior to visit - they did not manage all. My advice here would be to ensure you are clear in how many bedrooms you want for housing, with an idea of budget (through internet research, we guessed ours at AED175K per year and were luckily pretty close for a nice 4 bed villa). This way you will be certain to see relative properties.

On the school front, I'd choose a few schools to visit and then decide on whether you are prepared to travel via some main highways (not too far overall though), or if you wish only to use the smaller roads around ajoining communities.

Then make sure that the relocation partner manages all requested visits. - We now have to spend another £1.5K or so on a second trip to visit some areas and schools, which we will plan ourselves.

You do need to get out there to appreciate the size of these communities and proximity to each other and schools. 

I'd be interested to keep sharing thoughts.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Wellington Intl is both a primary and a secondary school combined. The facilities will blow anyone away. A state of the art school for academics, peforming arts and science & technology, with great sports facilities. This is based south of the Jumeirah palm on the north side of the Sheikh Zayed Road.

The Wellington Primary is a separate school which is primary years only. This is based in Dubai city itself. In fact I could see it from my hotel window. Not too far from DIFC, but on the north side of SZR.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi again,

Did any of the schools mention waiting lists..... so did you ever consider Kings - This is top of our 'mental' list at the moment - I found this website and went from there
gulfnews : Dubai School Inspection Report list: Private schools
Although Greenfield school is not on there, and that and the area does sound promisng! ..


So would you go for the Wellington International over the Primary? - and do you think they are accesible from the Arabian Ranches? 


Its difficult to judge distances until you see them, I think also many of the schools run bus services although not sure how I feel about that. . we currently live in Cyprus and have a 40 minute morning run !! so am quite used to the long journey :-(

ps Do you have a contact number for the relocation manager you used?


Sorry for the questions..and thankyou,
Donna


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Interestingly both schools we visited expect anything between 15% and 25% of pupils to leave each summer! - The waiting lists vary depending on year. Our kids will go into year 3 (7yrs) and yr 5 (9yrs), and the waiting list for these years seems to be around 35. Some schools show their waiting list by year on their websites. - It does seem that the KG / reception years have longer waiting lists.

We didn't choose Kings as we want our kids to go to school where they automatically move up into secondary school on teh same campus. Our stay in Dubai is indefinite and we are planning for it not to be short term. 

I've been doing some major research on schools and have found 14 schools offering Britisch curriculum (Although some are not yet built). Greenfield is not on there as it has an IB curriculum. The IB is often seen as preference by Uni's above A levels. However there is no interim qualification like GCSE. The IB has preparatory years to age 15/16 and then the IB qualification is gained at the sixth form stage. - This is why schools like Wellington Intl or JESS are so desireable as they offer British curriculum and then IB in sixth form. If your child is not cut out for the latter education years (A level or IB), they at least have the chance to gain some GCSE's and re-visit further education.

You will need to see the distances and appreciate traffic flow in the school run hours. However I'd be surprised if you have to face more than 40 minutes.

We are not keen on the buses either, and you could be unlucky with an early pick up. I saw some buses picking up at 6.30AM! (schools start anywhere between 07:20 to 08:30)

The relocation company was provided by the my wife's new Dubai employer. If you are moving to Dubai due to a change of job, it is worth checking out with the new employer to see if they are providing this service.

So far our relocation partner has not performed as we wish. - I have no problem in providing website details if needed.


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

*Green Community*

Mr. Big - How far is Green Community from the American High Schools? We should have pkg info this week and I am really getting anxious. I feel there is sooo much to do. We are planning a trip for 10 days in April do you think that will be enough time to see houses/schools and get things arranged? My husband's company is having moving specialist help.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Thank you - sounds good, I will definatley visit GC and apply for the school there too, and also view AR and Kings .... I hopefully depending on the school which Daniel gets into we can find a villa not to far from it.. I also have a 2 and half year old which I want to get into a Nursery and I know theres one too on GC.
> 
> I suppose you just don't know what will feel right until you get there!
> 
> Thanks very much , its really appreciated.


yes 2 or 3 good nurseries. Will get the names and numbers later today.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

If you are talking about american school of dubai then that is about 25 minutes away. If you are talking about schools that teach american cir dont bother. Put your child in a IB school, they will benefit greatly from that. Believe me. Greenfield is right in green community, very close, I really suggest you put your child thier. 
10 days is a lot of time, it should only take a few days like 2 or 3 to find school and house, the rest of the time you will be playing. Enjoy it and let me know when you come in. I will take you guys out to eat and we can talk so you can get our perspective on everything.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

B-Bear said:


> Interestingly both schools we visited expect anything between 15% and 25% of pupils to leave each summer! - The waiting lists vary depending on year. Our kids will go into year 3 (7yrs) and yr 5 (9yrs), and the waiting list for these years seems to be around 35. Some schools show their waiting list by year on their websites. - It does seem that the KG / reception years have longer waiting lists.
> 
> We didn't choose Kings as we want our kids to go to school where they automatically move up into secondary school on teh same campus. Our stay in Dubai is indefinite and we are planning for it not to be short term.
> 
> ...


 Hi
So you would opt for Wellington International over the primary? as it continues through to senior years - I suppose its better than to try and get the children into another school in a couple of years time again.... mine would also need year 5 , - when will you find out if they are in, did they have their interviews?? My husband is hoping to pop over with my son in a few weeks and get the school interviews/viewing out of the way and then we can all go over in April to consentrate on housing.. I wonder how long you have to wait to find out if they have been accepted into the school because this really determins where you are likely to live ?!

If you would not mind providing the website details as I am not convinced the employer will do this ..

Thanks again


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Exactly correct on teh continuation into senior years. We feel this is a more suitable option for us.

Some schools need assessment prior to entrance, which we are doing in our local UK primary, however you can do whilst visiting. Some do not require an assessment for primary years. Most require a non refundable DHS500 application fee per child, so we are going to apply for at least three schools, possibly four. We could be wasting some of the schools' time but we need to protect our options and are therefore prepared to part with the money. - I'm sure they'll have plenty of applications to fill the spaces!

The decision for acceptance by the school vs the area to live is feeling very much a catch 22 situation. My understanding is that the Wellington is looking at applications in the coming weeks as is the DIA, however the Dubai British School has emailed me today advising that a decision may not be made until the summer break (July).

We have chosen schools which are in relative proximity to emirates hills, arabian ranches etc, so hopefully chosen school vs eventual living area should be within reasonable distance. (This is why we have dismissed other schools such as DESS, Uptown and others)

The relocation website is Echo Xpats: Professional Relocation Services - however please take note that we will be having words, as so far we are not greatly impressed with their service.


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

*Sound Great!*



mrbig said:


> If you are talking about american school of dubai then that is about 25 minutes away. If you are talking about schools that teach american cir dont bother. Put your child in a IB school, they will benefit greatly from that. Believe me. Greenfield is right in green community, very close, I really suggest you put your child thier.
> 10 days is a lot of time, it should only take a few days like 2 or 3 to find school and house, the rest of the time you will be playing. Enjoy it and let me know when you come in. I will take you guys out to eat and we can talk so you can get our perspective on everything.


That sounds fantastic. I will let you know when we get there. Now, it seems both IB schools are in Al Barsha...ASD and DAA. Which one is preferable. I believe the ASD opens this summer. Please let me know what you think of these two. It seems they are both IB.

Dinner is on! We should be arriving the first week in April will you be around? You are a fantastic sounding board on this forum!


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey worries... i didnt mean to rub it in or anything... i almost fell off my chair when i read and thought to myself "maybe dubai really isn't for me..." hehe

Since I am not currently in that region, I rely on folks like yourselves for info. 



B-Bear said:


> Yes, ouch! and Sorry! - yes, meant per year. whoops!...............and thanks MrBig for info on the new "flyover", I will definitely plan a visit to GC.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*WannaGetOut*

No problem............sorry for the heart scare! 

DHS 175K to DHS 200 per year is more than enough to raise the blood pressure!


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

B-Bear said:


> Exactly correct on teh continuation into senior years. We feel this is a more suitable option for us.
> 
> Some schools need assessment prior to entrance, which we are doing in our local UK primary, however you can do whilst visiting. Some do not require an assessment for primary years. Most require a non refundable DHS500 application fee per child, so we are going to apply for at least three schools, possibly four. We could be wasting some of the schools' time but we need to protect our options and are therefore prepared to part with the money. - I'm sure they'll have plenty of applications to fill the spaces!
> 
> ...


HI!
OK I will have a look at their website and bear in mind your comments- 

Think we will be applying for about 4 schools too just in case !

The Green Community is looking quite promising , but looking like the 4/5 Bed bungalows are a lot cheaper that the villas... I think that it will there or the Arabian Ranches- just need to get over 

Good luck with the next leg of the search, hope you get everything done this time, as it costs a small fortune otherwise eh! 

Love to hear how you get on,:ear:


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

mrbig said:


> yes 2 or 3 good nurseries. Will get the names and numbers later today.


Thanks Mr Big

The GCW is looking very promising... if any what area /roads are favourable , ie near pools/park/greens, than others? 
Looks Like many of them are bungalows, never lived in one, but they seem big enough? We are looking for 3 bed + study and maids or a 4 bed + maids ...

There are many adverts on Dubizzle and GNAds4U for GC , but GCW is the newer one right? 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

We are looking in the same direction. The bungalows in GC look great value for money compared to other areas.

Good luck to you also.


----------



## molesy (Jan 29, 2010)

*Schools etc*

Hi 

I am in Dubai at the moment, my wife arrives tonight to find a villa and school for our 5yr old, we are having a similar nightmare..

We are also looking at the Arabian Ranches, however it is a bit further away from the main commuting road network , but I am assurred for families it is a great location.

It is also only about 15 minutes drive to British schools up in Jumeriah, if they are the only ones available.

I have been told that Emirates hills, springs, meadows etc have a new road being built and traffic can be a night mare, we are viewing villas in Juremiah Islands tomorrow. so will take a look and get back to you

I will get my wife to respond with the schools she has approached,

The only positive is the City is beautiful and wather to die for.... I know the summer is not here yet !

Good luck







donnasb said:


> Hi All...
> This is how it is and its doing me head in- We are moving over to Dubai within next 4 months, we are over next month to see Villas and Schools.. We have applied for Kings School and DESS for our 9 year old , but it seems that everytime I browse the web ..more schools that I have not heard off pop up !!, and I am worried that we may be missing some good ones. So I am asking for ONE LAST TIME ..promise ! for recomendations on Primary schools following the British Curriculum , ... The ones that are spinning around my head apart from the 2 already mentioned are Greenfield, Jebel Ali, Gems Wellington (international & Primary ??!!) SAFA, DBS...& Repton , I think we should apply/visit maybe another 2 to give us a chance of gettting him in one - , and I need to register quick.
> 
> Bearing in mind that I think we shall mainly be looking at housing in the Arabian Ranches / or Greens - Views on these too????
> ...


----------



## molesy (Jan 29, 2010)

*Schools etc*

Hi 

I am in Dubai at the moment, my wife arrives tonight to find a villa and school for our 5yr old, we are having a similar nightmare..

We are also looking at the Arabian Ranches, however it is a bit further away from the main commuting road network , but I am assurred for families it is a great location.

It is also only about 15 minutes drive to British schools up in Jumeriah, if they are the only ones available.

I have been told that Emirates hills, springs, meadows etc have a new road being built and traffic can be a night mare, we are viewing villas in Juremiah Islands tomorrow. so will take a look and get back to you

I will get my wife to respond with the schools she has approached,

one of the many positives is the City is beautiful and weather to die for.... I know the summer is not here yet !

Good luck







donnasb said:


> Hi All...
> This is how it is and its doing me head in- We are moving over to Dubai within next 4 months, we are over next month to see Villas and Schools.. We have applied for Kings School and DESS for our 9 year old , but it seems that everytime I browse the web ..more schools that I have not heard off pop up !!, and I am worried that we may be missing some good ones. So I am asking for ONE LAST TIME ..promise ! for recomendations on Primary schools following the British Curriculum , ... The ones that are spinning around my head apart from the 2 already mentioned are Greenfield, Jebel Ali, Gems Wellington (international & Primary ??!!) SAFA, DBS...& Repton , I think we should apply/visit maybe another 2 to give us a chance of gettting him in one - , and I need to register quick.
> 
> Bearing in mind that I think we shall mainly be looking at housing in the Arabian Ranches / or Greens - Views on these too????
> ...


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

molesy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in Dubai at the moment, my wife arrives tonight to find a villa and school for our 5yr old, we are having a similar nightmare..
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for your response, we are hopefully coming over in a couple of weeks, we have applied for just 3 schools , but thinking we should have appied for more! 

We hopefully are going to see a few properties on each of Arabian Ranches, Green Community West and maybe the Meadows....

I think The villas in Jurmeriah Islands maybe a bit pricey for our rental, but saying that I have not looked, think we are looking around the 180K AED yearly mark!

Well would love to hear how you get on, we actually skyped BBear on here last week, so me and my husband have already met over the airwaves with a family moving out there in May!

Good luck with your search.


----------

